# استمتع بافضل عروض الشاشات led full hd شاشات ستار فيجين star vision



## اماني مصطفي (23 أكتوبر 2014)

استمتع بافضل عروض الشاشات LED FULL HD

شاشات ستار فيجين STAR VISION 
شاشة 32بوصة بسعر 695 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 39بوصة بسعر 949 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 40 بوصة بسعر 999 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 48 بوصة بسعر 1549 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 55 بوصة بسعر 2149 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 58 بوصة بسعر 2549 ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)
شاشة 65بوصة wifiبسعر 4799ريال (فل اتش دى FULL HD)

مداخل HDMI
مدخل USB مشغل للصوت و الصورة و الأفلام
مدخل كمبيوتر
مدخل audio video
اطار نحيف جدا وجودة عالية
ضمان 3 سنوات على الشاشة الداخلية سنة شامل
-----------------------------------------------------------
مؤسسة تسهيلات ماريا للتجارة ,,,
----------------------------------------------------------
تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233 واتس اب - 0565765233
الرياض – البديعة – شارع المدينة المنورة -غرب البديعة مول – بجانب مطعم عمو حمزه


----------

